# About Leap Second



## sdf (Aug 6, 2018)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/leap-seconds/article.html

The default way to handle leap seconds is to repeat the last second on FreeBSD.

May It perturb the ordering of events based on time stamps and affect data base applications, etc, which strongly rely on the ordering of events?


And is a ntp server announce leap seconds automatic? Does this require manual configuration of a flag in the ntp.conf?

Thanks.


----------

